# Do shrimps get affected by fish diseases?



## PeteAce

The reason I'm asking is that I have some guppy fry in my RCS shrimp tank and it recently had an disease outbreak (worms, some virus or fin rot). 

I noticed that the shrimps are not showing much interest in food and they're mostly hiding. I also found my first death and one that's dying (some of the claws got bad and turned white)... what can I do now? I already did 2 big water changes this week and moved all the fry out so that it's RCS only tank.

So far I've only added some salt and prazipro in it, but I don't know how much of those they can take.


----------



## neven

i'm not sure about if they can catch a sickness, but i do know that shrimp can be sensative to any medications, whether they have copper or not


----------



## plantedinvertz

If it is a bacterial disease I am sure shrimp could get hit harder than fish but for parasites and some other sicknesses it may be different


----------



## CRS Fan

Typically shrimp are not affected by fish diseases. IE. Ich, Velvet, Tail Rot, Dropsy to name a few. There may be some crossover but not much.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## wsl

Yeah, I wouldn't think that shrimp would be affected by fish specific diseases, being in separate phyla and all.


----------



## PeteAce

Thanks everyone. I can actually see little white worms swimming around the tank. With no fish in it, do you think they would slowly die off? I only have live plants and RCS in the tank now.


----------

